# All Slavic languages: Tomorrow we're going mushrooming.



## Encolpius

Hello, how do you say that sentence in your language? 
I am interested what preposition you use and if you can say if it is a common leisure-time activity in your region. 
Thanks. 

*Czech*: Zítra jdeme *na *houby.
*Slovak*: Zajtra ideme *na *huby. 
*Russian*: Завтра идем *за *грибами.


----------



## DenisBiH

For Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian I'd use

_Sutra idemo *u* gljive._

It sounds a bit colloquial to my ears, but ok. Still, you better wait for someone else to comment as mushrooms aren't my specialty.


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:_
Jutro idziemy na grzyby._


----------



## Encolpius

DenisBiH said:


> For Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian I'd use
> 
> _Sutra idemo *u* gljive._
> 
> It sounds a bit colloquial to my ears, but ok. Still, you better wait for someone else to comment as mushrooms aren't my specialty.



Well, mushrooms aren't my speciality either, but it's a linguistic website, not a mycological one.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Mushrooming is very popular in most of Slovenia:

*Jutri gremo nabirat gobe.*

*Jutri gremo po gobe. *(Be careful of the context, though. *Iti po gobe* is also a euphemism that means "to die" or "to deteriorate").


----------



## marco_2

TriglavNationalPark said:


> (Be careful of the context, though. *Iti po gobe* is also a euphemism that means "to die" or "to deteriorate").



That's interesting, in Polish *pójść na grzybki *means "to be sacked / fired".


----------



## Duya

DenisBiH said:


> For Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian I'd use
> 
> _Sutra idemo *u* gljive._
> 
> It sounds a bit colloquial to my ears, but ok. Still, you better wait for someone else to comment as mushrooms aren't my specialty.



I agree; I used to go _u gljive_ myself. 

Also, fishermen sometimes say _idem u ribu_; hunters: _u patke, u fazane, u zečeve_ (though one also encounters _na_). And yes, it's a rather colloquial register.


----------



## itreius

The expression that I've most often heard in my region is _po vrganje_. Although the standalone word _vrganj_ doesn't refer to mushrooms in general, in this particular phrase it does have a more general meaning that encompasses more than just _vrganji_ mushrooms.

Apart from that, as well as the already mentioned _u gljive_, there's also _po gljive_.

Unrelated to BCS, I recall a children's book in Resian Slovene that I encountered some time ago, and I believe the form it used was _na gobe_ (rather than the standard _po gobe_).


----------



## Sobakus

Russians say *по грибы* as well.


----------



## Encolpius

Sobakus said:


> Russians say *по грибы* as well.



Now, you have made the situation more complicated for Russian language learners.  Is there any preference, difference between по грибы and за грибами?


----------



## volat

Belarusian:
*Заўтра ідзем па грыбы* альбо *Заўтра ідзем у грыбы*.


----------



## Sobakus

Encolpius said:


> Now, you have made the situation more complicated for Russian language learners.  Is there any preference, difference between по грибы and за грибами?



По грибы is more idiomatic, folkish, if you will. За грибами could mean you're going shopping for them, while по грибы can only mean you're going mushroom hunting. You can идти по other things as well


----------



## marco_2

Sobakus said:


> По грибы is more idiomatic, folkish, if you will. За грибами could mean you're going shopping for them, while по грибы can only mean you're going mushroom hunting. You can идти по other things as well



So it is another way than in Polish, because *iść po grzyby *means that someone will sell or give them to you, or you left them e.g. in the kitchen and you want to fetch them. *Iść na grzyby *means, as I wrote before, _to go mushroom hunting._


----------



## Thomas1

In colloquial Polish, you will also hear 'za' expressing the aim, though it's considered incorrect in many cases. For instance: 'Chodzić za grzybami.', instead of the standard 'Szukać grzybów do kupienia', would mean that someone's gone to look for them (in a shop) and buy them. 'szukać za grzybami' instead of the standard 'szukać grzybów' means 'to look for mushrooms'.


----------

